# What the Balls?



## Macaroni (Jan 19, 2011)

Curious if anyone else experienced this. 

Mac was neutered about 2 and 1/2 weeks ago (@ 14 months). I realize it takes 4-6 weeks for testosterone to leave system, and it will be only a moderate mellowing of his temperament (if at all) until he reaches 3 years, but I wasn't expecting the opposite.

Ever since we brought him home the day following surgery, his energy level has been through the roof. Like all V's was always a runner, but crazy ass running now off leash (never stops). Way more hyper and crazy in doors (he was pretty good previously). He gets the same (if not more exercise) 2 walks (2-3 hours total off leash), but he's a bloody nut job and way more misbehaved. 

Also his eating habit has totally changed since the moment he came home. He eats w/ vigour I've never seen and has been eating nearly twice as much (apparently a growth spurt has coincided as well). 

Just curious if any one else has experienced this? 

I'm suspicious they didn't remove his two testicles, but instead inserted an extra 2 more before sewing him back up!


----------



## Kobi (Oct 26, 2010)

Sounds like he's getting payback ;D

I'd be very curious if anyone else has experienced it too! What a strange situation.


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

Where they big ones? maybe it's the weight loss???


----------



## Crazy Kian (Aug 10, 2009)

Just like his older brother. 
Kian was not chilled at all after his surgery. He's going on 3 and still very nuts. 
Good luck and have fun. ;D


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

Someone smarter and wiser than me said once not long ago.

"It is what is between their ears and not their legs that matters most."

Enjoy the energy for years to come 8)

RBD


----------



## 1notenough (Sep 6, 2008)

If this is because you cut his nuts off.I hope you have an very energetic dog for a very long time.I can only say if you had the operation then you could do a very real experiment.Then you could have the answer your looking for.Straight from the factory.Thats how they were supposed to run.Never cut one off never will.Bad karma.


----------



## Macaroni (Jan 19, 2011)

1notenough said:


> If this is because you cut his nuts off.I hope you have an very energetic dog for a very long time.I can only say if you had the operation then you could do a very real experiment.Then you could have the answer your looking for.Straight from the factory.Thats how they were supposed to run.Never cut one off never will.Bad karma.


thanks for your two cents....you try living in the city w/ an intact male...held out as long as possible....intact male is a target for other dogs...I'm protecting my dog and keeping him and everyone happy.

for all of those of you who get on your high horse about the rightousness of how inhuman it is to remove their nuts...."how would you feel if it were done to you...their bron w/ em, they should die w/ em....if God gave them to them, why take em away"...blah, blah, blah....you can all take a long nap. It's also natural to procreate. If I was expected to remain celebate my whole life I'd be lining up to have em removed to. 

Its more cruel to let em keep em but never use em, than the other way around....my two cents


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

I agree, not many can handle intact males, especially around intact females in heat. 

Today, I was asked to put and keep Sam on leash because the owner of an intact poodle wanted to leave her dog off leash  
We politely obliged and for the rest of our walk in the small forest near our home Sam was on a short leash.
Girls hold all the power around us :-[


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

> If I was expected to remain celebate my whole life I'd be lining up to have em removed to.


Macaroni,

You waited until 14 months. Well done. Did YOUR dog's growth plates finish growing? This is why males need the testosterone to make this happen. 

For hundreds and hundreds of years, choirs in churches needed male sopranos. Very young male boys were neutered, for the good of the society, so the testosterone would not kick in to lower the boy's voice. The boys stayed boys in physical stature their whole life. For society to demand very young dogs to be neutered (as early as 4 months old) is just wrong.

After a man or dog is completely grown, then cut away. Especially if one loves riding high-tech road bicycles. It would be more comfortable for sure.  

My .02.

RBD


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

redbirddog said:


> After a man or dog is completely grown, then cut away. *Especially if one loves riding high-tech road bicycles*. It would be more comfortable for sure.
> 
> My .02.
> 
> RBD


  Well said, thank you RBD.


----------



## cooperman (Oct 26, 2010)

hey Macaroni,

Good on you, Cooper was very similar to your loon. He didn't actually acknowledge that he had the op, it was difficult for us to keep him calm afterwards for the time out period thats recommended. His appetite went through the roof too. Take em off, am sure many mens eyes are watering but hey ho!!!! Get over it.....


----------



## shelaghbrayshaw (Feb 7, 2011)

I was so upset after having Kip done!!! He was aggressive wouldnt come back but it took a few good weeks befor changes came. 
I do hope all turns out for the best for you


----------



## Lindsey1420 (Jan 28, 2012)

RBD,
I did not know that about the grow plates and getting neutered. I wish my vet would have said something to me about that. When I was looking up neutering I didnt see anything in this. Maybe I should just used your site when I am researching something! So, since I had Jack neutered way before a year old and before he was done growing, what kind of affects will his neutering have on his growth.


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2011/01/rethinking-spay-neuter-in-2011.html

On the blog in the search area, look up Spay or Neuter. Should take you to many articles.

Here on Vizsla Forum there have been many threads on this topic over the last year or so. 

Enjoy your dog. It is happy when you are happy with or without nuts. :

RBD


----------



## dmp (Jan 23, 2012)

RBD; for the page you linked; the reference link is inop. Any sources for the 'studies' and data mentioned?


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

http://www.thedogplace.org/Spay&Neuter/rethinking-spay-neuter_coats.asp

Try this one. Sorry about that. Thanks DMP. I fixed the link.

REFERENCES AND FURTHER READING
1 Bovsun, Mara; "Puddle Jumping; Canine Urinary Incontinence"; AKC Gazette April 2009 barkingbulletin.com/newsletter/2009/q4/Puddle-Jumping--Canine-Urinary-Incontinence/
2 Fry, Mike, "Reflections from the No Kill Conference in Washington DC":
animalarkshelter.org/animal/ArkArticles.nsf/AllArticles/3A078C33CD079D17862575AD00471A9B
3 James, Susan Donaldson (ABC News) "300,000 Imported Puppies Prompt Rabies Concerns" October 24, 2007 petpac.net/news/headlines/importedpuppies/
4 Nolen, R. Scott "Rottweiler Study Links Ovaries With Exceptional Longevity" JAVMA March 2010 avma.org/onlnews/javma/mar10/100301g.asp
5 Sanborn, Laura J., MS "Long-Term Health Risks and Benefits Associated with Spay/Neuter in Dogs"; May 14, 2007 naiaonline.org/pdfs/longtermhealtheffectsofspayneuterindogs.pdf
6 Thoms, Joy "The Importance of Spay-Neuter Contracts" The Orient Express, Nov, 2009
7 Waters, David J., DVM, PhD, Diplomate ACVS "A Healthier Respect for Ovaries" gpmcf.org/respectovaries.html
8 Winograd, Nathan J. "Debunking Pet Overpopulation" June 29, 2009 nathanwinograd.com/?p=1390
9 Winograd, Nathan, “Redemption: The Myth of Pet Overpopulation and the No Kill Revolution in America” Almaden Books, 2nd edition, Feb 25, 2009.
10 Zink, Christine, DVM, PhD, DACVP "Early Spay-Neuter Considerations for the Canine Athlete"; 2005 www.thedogplace.org/SPAY&NEUTER/considerations-canine-athelete_zink.asp 
111 “Retaining ovaries may be a key to prolonged life in women and dogs”; DVM Newsmagazine; Dec 5, 2009. veterinarynews.dvm360.com/dvm/ArticleStandard/Article/detail/646838


RBD


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Cash at 30 months old lost his. Can't say he was happy about it at the time but he's a much easier keeper with 3 female dogs in the house. No more howling, whining when on of them is in heat and momma says no. 
The fun part was putting him on whoa when one of them walked past him.
It was a true test of whoa means whoa.


----------



## Lindsey1420 (Jan 28, 2012)

TexasRed,
Love the pic. Never had to use the cone on Jack. However, I did put it on to take a picture! LOL. I would post but cant find my camera. All I know is that he did look happy in the pic with the cone on.


----------

